# Serious Confo Opinions Please



## circlec (May 31, 2010)

Here's A Shotta JayDee "JD" after a hair cut & a bath. This was my feeble attempt at getting him set up HAHA... horrible attempt, I know, but hey... I barrel race, not show Shetland Ponies lol!! He looks short b/c my photographer was standing inside my horse trailer to he could see the screen on my iphone. Stupid sun...

You guys can see his color/pattern better now anyways since hes wet and shed out. Any comments welcome, just please keep the criticism respectful =) And yes, I do plan on showing him in some halter classes (just local shows). I think he'll do decent at them ... he has straight legs and is pretty well proportioned.

Also, some of you may remember when I posted him on here a few wks ago wondering about his color and pattern. We thought silver black, dominant white, sabino... still think that??


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 1, 2010)

color is great. I would like to see him more upright. Give it a shot, he is very nice . How tall is he ? His neck looks a bit low, try standing up and getting him to hold his head a bit higher , take a photo and see how you like him with his head up . I cant tell if his neck looks a little short...if it is clip the bridal path back a bit more to lengthen his neck. and take the photo from the other side. He has a really sweet , soft face, and looks like he enjoys his life.



I am not an expert though , I show for fun , and to support the club, not to "WIN" I would feel proud to show him. He might not take 1st, but he is pretty, and has a fun color. I like him.


----------



## circlec (Jun 1, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> color is great. I would like to see him more upright. Give it a shot, he is very nice . How tall is he ? His neck looks a bit low, try standing up and getting him to hold his head a bit higher , take a photo and see how you like him with his head up . I cant tell if his neck looks a little short...if it is clip the bridal path back a bit more to lengthen his neck. and take the photo from the other side. He has a really sweet , soft face, and looks like he enjoys his life.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an expert though , I show for fun , and to support the club, not to "WIN" I would feel proud to show him. He might not take 1st, but he is pretty, and has a fun color. I like him.


Thanks Krissy. I will just be showing him for fun. =) He is about 41-42"


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh , that makes a difference....I dont like him at all...NO JUST KIDDING . actually I think the opposite. I think the photo isnt doing him justice. I bet you 99% he is a lot prettier and better perportioned in real life. It looks like the photo is taken almost looking down on him. Try a new photo of you standing , and the photographer on her knees at the horses level. I bet his legs will look longer. His color is great like I said. I have a friend with a shetland about that height, with the same coloring . A stuard told her the coloring was beautiful and rare... your horse is even prettier... so that being said , i think you will be most excellent with him in the gelding color class...


----------



## circlec (Jun 1, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> Oh , that makes a difference....I dont like him at all...NO JUST KIDDING . actually I think the opposite. I think the photo isnt doing him justice. I bet you 99% he is a lot prettier and better perportioned in real life. It looks like the photo is taken almost looking down on him. Try a new photo of you standing , and the photographer on her knees at the horses level. I bet his legs will look longer. His color is great like I said. I have a friend with a shetland about that height, with the same coloring . A stuard told her the coloring was beautiful and rare... your horse is even prettier... so that being said , i think you will be most excellent with him in the gelding color class...


Yes, he was standing up a lot higher than us. The only camera I have is my phone and the sun was so bright that he couldn't see the screen to take the pic, so he stood up inside my horse trailer. It does make his legs look really short lol.... He looks like an A mini! I promise he has long legs haha!! You can really see them in the picture of his back legs. =)


----------



## Lewella (Jun 1, 2010)

From these photos he appears to be a black sabino, likely Sb1, depending on his pedigree I wouldn't rule out Frame as the black goes quite low on his legs for just sabino. Sb1 likes to lighten the mane and tail as well as put the white on the body. Lower legs look to black for silver to be present.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm - I would like to see the mane and forelock cleaned up a bit and then for him to be standing better. I see potential, but hard to tell. Is he foundation reg'd?


----------



## circlec (Jun 1, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> Hmm - I would like to see the mane and forelock cleaned up a bit and then for him to be standing better. I see potential, but hard to tell. Is he foundation reg'd?


Unfortunatly, he is not registered (that I know of). He was kinda shuffled around and I am trying to get in touch with his original owners to see if he or his parents were registered.


----------



## circlec (Jun 2, 2010)

OK..sigh....

Here is another round. I wish I could hold the horse AND take the pics. I just can't seem to get a photographer that will listen to me or can take decent pics LOL

Anyways, here is my 2nd attempt at setting him up for pics.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 2, 2010)

The second picture down is the best. The others he is too stretched out. Looks foundation to me, too bad you don't have papers. The only other thing is he is a bit heavy. I bet he is a sweetheart huh?~!


----------



## circlec (Jun 2, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> The second picture down is the best. The others he is too stretched out. Looks foundation to me, too bad you don't have papers. The only other thing is he is a bit heavy. I bet he is a sweetheart huh?~!



He is a little skittish if he doesn't know you, but he is a total sweetheart. He drives too, so I can't wait to get him in harness.

I hope his original owner says he is registered. That would make me happy =) Even tho he's a gelding, I could go to some breed shows ... that would be fun and interesting.

I know he is too fat... ugh... lol


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 3, 2010)

What age is he?


----------



## circlec (Jun 3, 2010)

JWC sr. said:


> What age is he?


He is 5.


----------



## circlec (Jun 3, 2010)

Last set of pics for you guys. Did I do better this time?? =)


----------

